# Best tackle for Alaska?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Headed back for our second full week trip to Ketcikan in late August/early September. Last time we used a lodge that provided everything. This time we are going to make it a DIY trip at about half of the cost now that we feel a lot more comfortable with how things are done. Looking at negotiating with the boat rental place to have them provide tackle for free, but dont seem to be getting anywhere with them. To rent them it is $10/day for 6 days, which can at least buy some of the lower end combos, not sure I want that....as this will certainly not be the last trip. I recall that everything that is rented out or provided by lodges were pretty much exclusively Penn reels and Shakespeare rods. I'm looking to have a reel with a counter that can hopefully be used primarily for silver/coho, but also for halibut. That is how we were set up from the lodge.
I know that a lot of you guys do this regularly, what would you suggest? Clearly has to be a two piece to be able to take it as luggage...that being said, how do you take yours? I know they are generally charged $50 each way by Alaska Air, which kind of defeats the purpose, but we can take 4 guys stuff all in one pack hopefully. I was thinking of just buying some PVC pipe and thread one end try to keep at 4' long. These will be used in downriggers and just left in pole holders both. What length do we need to have? Brands preferred? 
Any other advice for the trip? Looking to rent a boat and a house close enough to boat rental to only need taxi on way in and out then to grocery store. CAr rentals are way pricey, but boat and house arent too bad when split 4 ways. Using some miles for the flight. There are lodges that provide processing for guests, havent made contact with them yet if they will jsut do ours too. Ive seen how fast they do them and dont think it is worth trying to do our own. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

First of all, you're a spoiled bugger.
Second, if you can afford LamiGlass rods and Penn 330s, get those. But I think your best deals are Okuma rods and reels. I have 4 or 5 Okuma setups and for the price they are great rod/reels. Get the ones with a fatter grip on them. It's easier to reel up a halibut or other fighters. The rod torques in your hand and after a while your hand gets so tired with those skinny grips that you can barely hang onto your rod.
And instead of a counter have you considered getting the line that changes color every 20 ft? I have that on several reels and it's handy.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I think they hand out a pink Pixiee to everyone that gets off the plane in Anchorage 

On a serious note you can buy double hook herring rigs at just about any tackle store. I havent been to ketchikan in decades but there is probably a walmart there now. If so, go get your herring there (I always bought my herring in walmart when we are in Juneau). IIRC, its the blue boxes that have the smaller ones. Get a flasher or two, a couple 3/4oz banana weights and you are GTG.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

longbow said:


> First of all, you're a spoiled bugger.
> Second, if you can afford LamiGlass rods and Penn 330s, get those. But I think your best deals are Okuma rods and reels. I have 4 or 5 Okuma setups and for the price they are great rod/reels. Get the ones with a fatter grip on them. It's easier to reel up a halibut or other fighters. The rod torques in your hand and after a while your hand gets so tired with those skinny grips that you can barely hang onto your rod.
> And instead of a counter have you considered getting the line that changes color every 20 ft? I have that on several reels and it's handy.


I have literally thought about getting back every day since our first day of fishing there, literally every day. So, I put all fo my side business money into this. I was looking closely at those okuma, seem to have good reviews. Certainly not too spoiled, so cant do anything fancy. Previous Lodge gave us those Penn I think 330, they must be solid to take that kind of abuse daily from morons who dont really use this stuff regularly. We used them with the colored line. Seems to work fine. Which line would you recommend? 
I was hoping to use some CAbela's credits and they dont carry Okuma. How long of rods should we get for downriggers? I am amazed with the wide variation of sizes and types. 
Any experience with carrying on these rods on teh plane? I hear reviews where some allow and some dont, we will be using Delta most likely (presumably subcontract the AK leg to Alaska Air?). I saw guys pay a $50 bulky luggage fee for having the huge rod holders, hoping to avoid that. 
Thanks for the info longbow and Dallan. Im guessing your base is a little outside of reach from Ketchikan.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh I fished Ketchikan for years. We used to fish there at the falls where the Salmon Falls resort is now. Also went across the channel and fished over there a ton too... all from those little rental boats out of Knudson Cove marina. Just haven't been there in ages.

I've been to Alaska 15 or so times over the years.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

When I went to Florida I bought a heavy weight 4 piece rod for the Snook, being a 4 piece it fit in my suitcase. It is heavy enough for the salmon in the Kenai that we fished for but I would probably want heavier for halibut.

I would probably buy the reel that I wanted, see what rod would work at Walmart, and then just buy a rod at Walmart in Ketchikan then at the end of your trip you could just give it to one of your guides that you used as part of their tip. I did that with a zero gravity chair and a net that I bought up there that I didn't want to bring home in luggage.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a pair of new Penn 309s (I think they are 309s, I'll have to check) you could borrow. They are setup with 60lb braided line, would be fine for halibut use. I bought them when Anglers Inn went out of business expecting to take them to alaska, but never did.


-DallanC


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Make sure to update us on how it goes. I'm trying to talk my dad into finally taking his dream trip to Alaska next summer (2018) and I'd love to hear how things go for you!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good grief Huge,

first you build a new house, now you are taking a sweet trip to Alaska.... did you get a raise? 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Make sure to update us on how it goes. I'm trying to talk my dad into finally taking his dream trip to Alaska next summer (2018) and I'd love to hear how things go for you!


Here is a report from some dumb ******* who went in 2015 as his first time. For a first timer I think it may be best to use a lodge where one can talk to the dock guys a lot and get unlimited advice and such. Being my third go at it I feel pretty comfortable with the process and DIY is the way we can do it for about half of the price http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fis...ketchikan-ak-silver-king-lodge-8-17-22-a.html

We just booked it all today. For those interested, last time we used the lodge that was the cheapest around for a full 7 days at $2,100, once you add flight, luggage fees, etc. parking, fuel we were about $3,000. This time there are four of us again and total cost is the following:
$1,387--2 bed 1/2 bath house about 200' from marina-airbnb for 7 nights
$1,900-estimate of 6 days boat rental and fuel30' thunderjet with 90hp yamaha
$220 permits with king stamps
$100 taxi from airport and back to airport 
$2,564 flights for all 4 on Delta round trip before luggage fees
$300 grocery estimate
$400 fish processing fees at $2.05/ fillet lb includes filleting, vacuum packing, freezing, boxing and weighing to 50 lbs each.
So, right about $1600 each for 6.5 days of fishing.
they will rent rod/reel for $10/day, but where we are planning to make a habit out of this we will likely get serious and just buy our own. 
We chose this week as it is Labor day and are going Friday-friday to only use 5 days, would do Saturday-Saturday , but then would miss the Y/U game...from our last lodge they reported boxes shipped home for about 15 years and showed the second week of September as the best week all year and 1st week as the 2nd best. WE got the last boat available, surprised there was any available this late, last time we booked in October and barely got in. For those going, we are renting the boat from clover pass resort as teh most economical place to rent and located really close to our favorite fishing hole. Knudsen cove is similar, but little more money and less boats available. Salmon falls was quite a bit more money just for little skiffs all located very close to each other. 
CAlled a halibut charter and they indicated to not bother as it is too late, so we may not spend much time going after halibut, but often during slack tide the salmon arent biting, so just as well go after them during those times. I really want to catch some this time. Guy renting us cabin said he can tell us where and how to get them as he is a big fisherman. 
I read on some sites that airlines will often let you place rods in their first class closet and allow as a carry on, that would be perfect, but buying a cheapie at walmart could work too.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I have a pair of new Penn 309s (I think they are 309s, I'll have to check) you could borrow. They are setup with 60lb braided line, would be fine for halibut use. I bought them when Anglers Inn went out of business expecting to take them to alaska, but never did.
> 
> -DallanC


Sounds like you just need to lighten up your hoard, havent they been gone for 10+ years? JK, from what I can gather Penn is THE equipment to have by all of those who know. Im thinking ill use 30lb monofilament just because that is what the lodge set us up with and worked well. Let me know if you want to sell them. Ive got a few cabelas gift cards that I plan to use up on this project. 
Question for the real veterans--did you always wear a rain suit and galoshes? we did since we were in skiffs most of the time, but where we have a covered boat Im thinking maybe just galoshes and lighter duty rain gear. Im sure we will get rain most days, just not sure we want the heavy duty stuff...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is the rod that I bought. It is the 7' heavy
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IPBBCZC/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Here is the reel that I bought. I bought the 55 if you go with the 65 it might be big enough for halibut. I put on 65 lb braid.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BXZX5Q6/ref=pe_2285880_228093410_em_1p_0_ti


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Sounds like you just need to lighten up your hoard, havent they been gone for 10+ years? JK, from what I can gather Penn is THE equipment to have by all of those who know. Im thinking ill use 30lb monofilament just because that is what the lodge set us up with and worked well. Let me know if you want to sell them. Ive got a few cabelas gift cards that I plan to use up on this project.
> Question for the real veterans--did you always wear a rain suit and galoshes? we did since we were in skiffs most of the time, but where we have a covered boat Im thinking maybe just galoshes and lighter duty rain gear. Im sure we will get rain most days, just not sure we want the heavy duty stuff...


I mostly wore my waders except for the Multi species. I always had my rain jacket in my pack.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, I made my order today. Got the Penn Rival with counter and then a Penn standard 209 in a combo with CAbelas rod. ii got 50lb spiderline as i read a lot of positive reviews on it. Pretty excited, as soon as I ordered I went home and got a Gander MTN AD THAT everything is 20% of this weekend and free shipping...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just for those who may go in future, I found that Wal-Mart.com has prices quite a bit better than CAbela's on the reels. I was amazed to see just how many reels they stock at prices better than Amazon even and free 2 day shipping on any order >$35. 
They also stock the Shimano TDR rods that many of the lodges up there use as their rentals, so you know that those have to be really tough to withstand moron guests w/o a clue using them. $35 each. So, between three of us we ordered 4 of those. So excited...
Then found some 80lb flourocarbon spider wire on clearance at Wal-mart here in town, that stuff is so tough, hard to even cut it, Yet it feels as sensitive as 6lb mono. Im intrigued and may have to start using that on my normal setup too.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I've fished Ket 5 times, DIY. Some advice-- don't skimp on tackle. A broken rod costs more than a day of the trip. Rent an extra rod, just in case-- cheap insurance. Halibut are there in Sept, but be careful fishing halibut with those rods. Don't pack any box more than 48# if you want to avoid the extra baggage fees. I use $30 HellyHansen pants (from Sportsman's) and a jacket. I always fish in the pants even if it is sunny- keeps the slime off. I usually just wear my hiking boots on the boat as they are more comfortable and it is one less item to pack. Sounds like you will have fun.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I just ordered some frog togg pants and jacket that are pretty similar to your helly hansen's. My boots would take days to dry, so I think go for the $14 for teh walmart boots. i do have an extra rod, either one can be used for either use, so I should be set. we will have 3-4 spares between 4 of us.
what is the deal, can you not ever use a second pole? The lodge renting us the boat wil handle the fish processing including the boxing and getting them right up to the 49 for sure. 
Where again are you located aka where next year's UWN retreat will be located? Kitoy bay...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Very jealous! Can't wait to hear how it turns out

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Where again are you located aka where next year's UWN retreat will be located? Kitoy bay...


I would love to have you guys come up. We'd have a blast! Scott rn is coming up next week. Hopefully he'll get his bear quickly and we can get out and do some fishing. I'm getting the itch for fresh halibut.

Keep us posted on your trip.
Chuck J


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Where again are you located aka where next year's UWN retreat will be located? Kitoy bay...


UWN retreat in Alaska? Tell me more! -()/-

(I'm still bummin that my possible Alaska trip this summer went down the tubes, can you tell?)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

i feel bad getting paid 8 hours/day, i spent about 5 daydreaming about the last frontier JK. I am so stoked, Im joining Garyfish in Juneau next June, so maybe Kitoi in August??

Anyone ever heard of jet.com? This is apparently wal-mart's answer to Amazon. Too bad I didnt see them last week, reels are about $20 less on there. They stock lots of good stuff, similar to Amazon with all kinds of sellers. More you buy better price you get, 15% off your first 3 orders.


----------

